# liability insurance cost



## blizwiz (Jan 7, 2002)

The cost of our insurance has gone up 200% over last year. The slip and fall problem needs to addressed by the industry to try and control costs for the contractors. We only do commercial sites so our exposure for suits is great. But I shouldn't have to pay to defend myself in a suit for some women going out in a snow storm in high heels and falling. Does anyone have new contract language that has worked to limit our liability for nusiance suits and also the melt and refreeze situation that causes our insurance woes? dmsq chicago IL


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Mine doubled this year too,this is crazy.I gulped when i heard the new price,could you imagine me telling my plow customers that the price will be double this year? there is no way to fully pass this on,and not lose customers.


----------



## PINEISLAND1 (Dec 21, 1999)

Ours also went up about 70 percent. My agent said the whole industry is tightening up, and we would see across the board changes. I doubt we could do anything as an industry to influence the ins co's and reduce our exposure or costs. Eventually, you just have to pass on the costs.

I was beginning to think I may not even find someone who would write the policy the way I needed it, with the limits I needed, the jobs we do, and the additional insured that need to be listed for each job.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one with an "insurance problem" this year. Not that I want any one else to have problems, but at least I don't feel picked on.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

*Insurance $$$...........*

This being my first year plowing "for hire" and needing to carry proper insurance, I was a little bit  at the $$$ figure, especially for _one_ (old) truck and plow! 

However, after seeing some of the posts here it looks like those $$$ are pretty much in line with what others are paying - also, having 2 mil for both the commercial liability and auto policy will cost more. I'm looking at about $2500/year (Cdn $)


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

hello,

I was reading this post and thought of a interesting idea related to increasing insurance costs.

If insurance costs are going up, then doesn't that mean there is a increase in the amount of suits being brought forward to the industry? 

If this is the case, then doesn't this mean that there is a increased awareness in the business world that now you no longer can have ANY ice/snow on your premises do to the threat of being sued and that you must take care of the snow or else be sued?

And if there is a increased awareness doesn't this mean that there is/will be a increase in the need for snow removal?

So, in other words, does the increase in our insurance relate to a increasingly growing market for snow removal, or does it just mean that we, the contractor, are just getting stiffed for more money that we've worked hard for?

I tend to believe were just getting stiffed by more and more 'ambulance chasers', but would like to see it the other way.

steve


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

What we need is an insurance industry with a back bone. they would rather settle a 50K nusiance claim, and increase our rates, then to fight it in court. Chuck Smith has personally been involved in several of these type matters.
My General Liabilty rating right now is a 0, yet I just recieved a notice that my policy will go up by more than 10%. Seems the insurance industry is jumping on the 9-11-01 bandwagon, even if a specific company had no losses. seems the working class will "bail" out another industry.
Dino


----------



## ramblinman522 (Dec 9, 2008)

John DiMartino;38971 said:


> Mine doubled this year too,this is crazy.I gulped when i heard the new price,could you imagine me telling my plow customers that the price will be double this year? there is no way to fully pass this on,and not lose customers.


My new york insurance agent saved me a ton of money. I just have one Ford F250 with a plow. By ton of money I mean they saved me $800 on the commercial auto and $600 on the general liability. WJ Farmer Insurance 1-800-409-9390 X4 
My auto premium, for a 2006 Ford F250, $1,000,000 coverage was $800 and the GL coverage, $1,000,000, that includes plowing is $1,400.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

you guys that had it double, did you have any claims in the last year or two? We have not had any in the last few years, and ours has not increased or decreased in price. I dont think you can word the contracts for insurance to get around it, since thats the main thing the storeowner is looking for to keep themselves out of the liability.

Im not sure why sliping and falling is always considered someone elses fault. I mean unless in extreme cases where you put a trap 6' tall door underground in front of a store and covered it with snow and they can prove intent or neglect.. It sucks, because people are aholes and stupid, its our fault? :realmad:

What do you guys pay for workers comp policies? Thats what i want to know why its so ungodly expensive per person :/


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

ummm original post is like 7 years old.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Wow. I think of all the posters to the thread originally, I'm the only one left.


----------

